# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  القراءة خلف الإمام لأبي عبد الله البخاري

## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد وفقني الله تعالى إلى مسح المخطوطة، وتحويلها إلى صيغة Pdf،

وهي صورة معهد المخطوطات العربية 748 حديث، والأصل بمكتبة فاتح بالأستانة تحت رقم 1131،

وهذه النسخة نفيسة جدا، وقد اعتنى بها الحفاظ، 

وتقع في سبع وخمسين ورقة،
الأولى بطاقة المخطوط
والثانية الغلاف الخارجي،
والورقة قبل الأخيرة فيها خاتمة الكتاب ومجموعة من السماعات

وسماع الحافظ أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني - رحمه الله - في الصفحة الثانية من الورقة 41، أي ص 44، بخطه، وفيها أيضا سماع أبي الحجاج يوسف المزي صاحب تحفة الأشراف، وتهذيب الكمال - رحمه الله - معه، وفي الصفحة الأولى من هذه الورقة سماع للحافظ أبي الحجاج المزي بخطه

وفي الورقة السابقة لها (40)، أي ص 43، سماع الحافظ أبي الفداء ابن كثير على الحافظ المزي بخط الحافظ أبي الحجاج المزي،

وقد قرئت هذه النسخة على الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني، كما في الورقة قبل الأخيرة، وفيها إسناده، بمثل إسناده الذي ذكره في المعجم المفهرس،

أي أن هذه النسخة سمعها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله، من الحافظ أبي الفضل العراقي رحمه الله، 

فهذه النسخة النفيسة اعتنى بها العلماء

وفي بعض الهوامش سماعات أخرى بخط يكاد أن يكون مطموسا،

وحجم الملف 50Mb تقريبا، ودقة المسح 200 نقطة في البوصة

جزء القراءة خلف الإمام

ومبلغ علمي أن للكتاب مخطوطة أخرى محفوظة بدار الكتب المصرية، أسأل الله تعالى نسخة منها

----------


## أحمد العراقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الحبيب .
ما هي طريقة التحميل ؟ فقد حاولت مرارًا و لم أفلح !
هل بالإمكان رفع الكتاب على موقع رفع غير الموقع الذي رفعتموه عليه ليسهل رفعه ؟
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بكم و يرفع قدركم و يسددكم .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

ما شاء الله!
أحسن الله إليك، ونفع بك.

هذا رابط تحميل الملف مباشرةً:
http://www.archive.org/download/ElQiraa/Reading.pdf
(حفظ الهدف باسم)

----------


## ابومحمد الحسني

احسن الله اليكم

----------

